# Can ping a exernal machine, but can't ssh to it

## gohmdoree

When I ping an outside host, I get a response back.  The domain seems to resolve to the correct ip address.

When I try and ssh to the host, I get 

```

ssh: Could not resolve hostname domain.com: Name or service not known

```

I can't make sense of this.  Misconfiguration somewhere on my machine?  

In my conf.d/net file if I specify specific DNS servers then I seem to be okay.  When I set it to my router, no good.

----------

## krinn

 *gohmdoree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In my conf.d/net file if I specify specific DNS servers then I seem to be okay.  When I set it to my router, no good.

 

Misconfiguration in router so. Check your router that it have valid dns, old routers need hand writing dns entries, and newer ones can detect them, but can also bypass them by hands.

So badly set dns in router = using the router as dns provider is a failure.

----------

## gohmdoree

Thanks Krinn.  I have it manually set in the router.  Don't have the issue with other machines.  Mac OS X, another Gentoo machine, Windows XP machines.  Stumped.

----------

